# Not leaving the house



## glennaeichmann (5 mo ago)

Can anyone give me reassurance that it’s ok to not leave the house until you’re better mentally? I’m feeling like I should be leaving the house but at the moment I can barely get through a day in the house!!


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

If you can’t do something, you can’t do it. It doesn’t matter if the reason is physical or mental, you sometimes just can’t. You definitely don’t need to feel guilty for something you can’t do. However I would encourage you to seek help from physical and/or mental health providers because it’s not fair to you to be trapped in your house all the time, and if your symptoms are doing that to you, you deserve to get help so that you can feel better.


----------

